

An Engineering Talk with Dan Shiffman on Genetic Algorithms - mecredis
http://www.kickstarter.com/backing-and-hacking/an-engineering-talk-with-kickstarter-creator-dan-s

======
andrewcooke
a good (free, although i bought the dead tree) book on genetic algorithms and
the like - <http://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/> (not the guy giving
this talk, who also has a book - see link above/below)

------
tocomment
Is there a transcript? Is it worth watching?

~~~
nthitz
Can't say, but I imagine it is similar to the chapter in his book about it:
[http://natureofcode.com/book/chapter-9-the-evolution-of-
code...](http://natureofcode.com/book/chapter-9-the-evolution-of-code/) Highly
worth paying for, Shiffman rocks!

